# Would this make me a total whacker?



## Seaglass (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be looking into this question in more appropriate places than an internet forum, but I thought I'd post it anyways for fun. I know how much y'all love whackerism. 

So, it's getting colder, and one place I work for hasn't issued us uniform jackets. They say their next order won't be placed for another few months. In the meantime, we're supposed to use company jackets that've been lying around. Unfortunately, even when there are enough of them for everyone who hasn't been issued their own, they tend to fit poorly and smell funny. I'm getting tired of being constantly chilly, and not looking forward to things getting much colder. 

There might be a solution. Another place I work has issued us some jackets. The general design is pretty similar, but they're obviously different shades of blue. They don't have a logo or anything aside from a small star of life and name. The place is far enough away so that I'd be surprised if anyone in the first service's response area knew it, let alone our uniforms. Nowhere nearby uses anything that looks all that similar. 

Some people at the first place have worn gear from elsewhere before on duty. They also tend to use it as a way of bragging. Not a group I'd like to join. 

So, whaddya think?


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 14, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'll be looking into this question in more appropriate places than an internet forum, but I thought I'd post it anyways for fun. I know how much y'all love whackerism.
> 
> So, it's getting colder, and one place I work for hasn't issued us uniform jackets. They say their next order won't be placed for another few months. In the meantime, we're supposed to use company jackets that've been lying around. Unfortunately, even when there are enough of them for everyone who hasn't been issued their own, they tend to fit poorly and smell funny. I'm getting tired of being constantly chilly, and not looking forward to things getting much colder.
> 
> ...



I don't really see it as a major problem.


----------



## MRE (Oct 14, 2009)

Unless your service requires wearing a specific uniform, I would say to go ahead and do it.  Wear what works and what makes sense.  Just make sure that you aren't wearing anything that identifies you as a member of another service or a training level which you don't have.


----------



## karaya (Oct 14, 2009)

Their next order won't be placed for a few months?  Sounds like the military.

Seems in the meantime you need to keep warm; however, is there a supervisor, captain, etc. you can pose this question to?


----------



## bunkie (Oct 14, 2009)

You have to stay warm and healthy. That's your top priority. I'd do it, but I'm not really into the give-a-crap.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 14, 2009)

If they don't issue jackets, they are hardly in a position to complain when you wear whatever comes to hand, now are they?  If they want you to wear a company jacket, they should issue you one.  One that fits.  And doesn't smell like somebody died in it.


----------



## JonTullos (Oct 14, 2009)

Using a jacket similar to the one they use would make you a whacker?  Naw, stay warm.  Wear the jacket!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2009)

you would be 48.3497777% a whacker.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I sent my boss an email. Waiting to see what she says, but I don't think it'll be a problem. As long as I don't act like the other people who make a habit of it, I think I'll be fine.



firecoins said:


> you would be 48.3497777% a whacker.



I think that level's just enough to handle.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 15, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Just make sure that you aren't wearing anything that identifies you as a member of another service or a training level which you don't have.


that's the biggest thing.  no patches from other agencies.

personally, I have a jobshirt from my full time agency.  I also have a generic EMT jobshirt with an EMT patch and SOL, which i wear at my per diem job.

a jacket is the same way.  if they issue it to you, then you wear what they issue you.  if not, and you are paying for it out of your own pocket, wear something that doesn't tie you down to that company, and can wear elsewhere.  maybe removable patches.  

remember, as long as they don't issue you it, you have the right to be comfortable on the job. a warm jacket is a good start.  a hat and gloves would be a second thing to consider


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if that would make you a whacker or not, but if it does, at least you will be a warm whacker.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2009)

*Wear a bright red ski jacket*

That'll shame them into getting the move on.
In the meantime, get a jacket, get it cleaned, wear an insulating vest under it, and hang onto it because someone else will bag it off.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 15, 2009)

you can always pick up a generic state EMT patch to affix to the jacket...? I have a generic uniform that has a state patch and an NREMT patch on the other sleeve. Good to wear if volunteering for a private event or disaster outside of a private company. I have one only because I'm not affiliated with any company... but I volunteer with a few other EMT's at some events


----------



## ki4mus (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't like doing it but I've worn other agency colors on a truck before....once we were recalled by our county and we took a truck to do evacuations.... One girl was in a MTI shirt, another was in a United Ambulance shirt, and I was in a Carilion EMS shirt....the only person that was in a CCRS-EMS uniform was the old guy driving the other truck....


----------



## karaya (Oct 15, 2009)

ki4mus said:


> I don't like doing it but I've worn other agency colors on a truck before....once we were recalled by our county and we took a truck to do evacuations.... One girl was in a MTI shirt, another was in a United Ambulance shirt, and I was in a Carilion EMS shirt....the only person that was in a CCRS-EMS uniform was the old guy driving the other truck....


 
An excellent example (and only one of many) why some EMS providers struggle to obtain public recognition within their community.  Everyone shows up in a different uniform or no uniform at all.


----------



## ki4mus (Oct 15, 2009)

karaya said:


> An excellent example (and only one of many) why some EMS providers struggle to obtain public recognition within their community.  Everyone shows up in a different uniform or no uniform at all.



I don't like doing but we didn't have a choice...when we are recalled we have to check in with-in a certain amount of time...and it didn't allow time to go to our homes.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2009)

ki4mus said:


> I don't like doing but we didn't have a choice...when we are recalled we have to check in with-in a certain amount of time...and it didn't allow time to go to our homes.



If it happens often (often: More than once a decade), I'd say that would be a good reason to get people to have a spare uniform either in their car and/or at base. Even if it's just a uniform shift that can quickly be changed into.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2009)

karaya said:


> An excellent example (and only one of many) why some EMS providers struggle to obtain public recognition within their community.  Everyone shows up in a different uniform or no uniform at all.



100 times this. There's nothing worse than being on the ambulance and you're in proper uniform while your partner is in a generic EMT t-shirt because the management 'doesn't care.'


----------



## ki4mus (Oct 15, 2009)

and when you or the county pays for an extra uniform, I will be more than glad to keep one in my car...but I have to buy all my stuff, can't aford to have many extras.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2009)

How many extra uniforms do you have? If you have more than 1 uniform, you can keep one in the car. Just pull it out the night before you need it for work. Sure, it takes a little planning and work, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## ki4mus (Oct 15, 2009)

I originaly bought 3, one was distroyed  and another was tossed after a call that I would rather forget....so until next march (when we order agian, after the current EMT class is over) I only have the one.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 15, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> you can always pick up a generic state EMT patch to affix to the jacket...? I have a generic uniform that has a state patch and an NREMT patch on the other sleeve. Good to wear if volunteering for a private event or disaster outside of a private company. I have one only because I'm not affiliated with any company... but I volunteer with a few other EMT's at some events



Thank God my jacket doesn't have patches. The companies are in different states... and one state doesn't even take NREMT.

If it did have patches, though, I'd set up both sets with velcro strips or snaps so I could switch them.


----------



## karaya (Oct 15, 2009)

There is a false sense with many EMS providers that the community(s) they serve "embraces" their service since they are there to "save lives"; so naturally who wouldn't support their local EMS?   However, they would be shocked to learn just how little the community in fact does know about the existence of such services and not to mention just what services are provided.

Top that off with everyone dressed like they're going on a picnic or looking like five or six other EMS services just responded with the cocktail of uniforms on the scene.  Dressing accordingly is just a small part of good PR that can add up and go a long way to promote EMS within the community.


----------

